# Anpingen von URL mit Slash?!



## b1zarRe (9. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich versuche grade eine kleine Java App zu erstellen und klappt soweit ganz gut. Mein einziges Problem ist, dass man ja eine IP über ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx per Konsole auf Erreichbarkeit testen kann oder halt per
ping www.test123xyz.de

Wie funktioniert das für Seiten wie zb.: www.seite.de/verzeichnis1/verzeichnis2/datei.txt ?
Das anzupingen funktioniert nicht... geht das immer nur bei "Haupturl", oder anders gefragt:
Kann ich mithilfe der IP eine Seite mit mehreren Unterverzeichnissen aufrufen(im Browser)???

Falls nein: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine URL wie www.seite.de/verzeichnis123/datei.txt aufzurufen über
www.seite.de/einAndererText ???

Der Hintergrund ist hierbei, dass ich einige Dateien zur Verfügung stellen möchte die ellenlange Verzeichnisse haben, aber auch so konfiguriert sind und es mich Wochen kosten würde alles umzubennen und umzukonfigurieren... und kp. ob es dann funktioniert... Lieber wäre mir, die Dateien auf meinen Server zu laden und dann bei bestimmten dateien eine kürzere "Aufrufurl" zuzuteilen. - Ist sowas möglich?!


----------



## maki (9. Mai 2012)

Man pingt Server an, keine URLs...


----------



## Gast2 (9. Mai 2012)

es wäre schön wenn Du das Chaos in Deinem Kopf etwas sortieren würdest, dann kann man Dir eher helfen. Ich verstehe nämlich nichts, außer das Du Dich mit dem HTTP-Protokoll auseinander setzen solltest.


----------



## b1zarRe (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, also das war mir "klar"... Also das alle URLs(sowie Verzeichnisse) auf die selbe IP zeigen... deshalb die Frage, ob man irgendwie zb.: per IPAdresse + Anhang wie xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx /verzeichnis oder so auf die IP kommen kann?

EDIT: Es geht prinzipiell darum... Ich mach mal eine Art Aktivitätsdiagramm nur als Text:

Aktivität 1:
1. Browser öffnen
2. www.test123xyz.de eingeben
gleichwertig zu:
1. Browser öffnen
2. cmd -> ping www.test123xyz.de -> ip in Browseradresszeile eingeben

=> Diese Aktivtät ist klar, und funktioniert

Aktivität 2:
1. Browser öffnen
2. www.test123xyz.de/verzeichnis1/verzeichnis2/...
gleichwertig zu...???

=> Wie kann ich quasi auf das selbe Verzeichnis kommen wie in Aktivität2 nur ohne 
das alles eintippen zu müssen... gibt es da einen Weg per IP oÄ, sodass im Browseradressfeld zb. steht:
xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/irgendeinVerzeichnisAnspringenWobeiDieserStringHierBeliebigSeinKann
?


----------



## Volvagia (10. Mai 2012)

Ist zwar nicht mein Fachgebiet, aber schau mal ob du das Gewünscht mit mod_rewrite hinkriegst. Nur was das mit ping zu tun hat... :bahnhof: Ich scheine das immer falsch verwendet zu haben. Hab damit immer geprüft ob ein Server on ist oder ob ich durchkomme.


----------



## irgendjemand (10. Mai 2012)

@TO
grundsätzlich pingt man nur den server ... also entweder dierekt dessen IP oder halt über DNS den hostnamen auflösen ... also http://HOSTNAME/...

das was du meinst ist wahrscheinlich die verfügbarkeit von dateien prüfen ... das macht man aber nicht mit PING sondern in dem man einen HTTP request an den server sendet und das ergebnis auswertet ... entweder bekommst du 400er/500er codes oder der server ist intiligent genug und gibt mit 200 eine fehlerseite zurück ... kommt auf die config vom server an ...

aber wie auch von anderen angemerkt : deine problembeschriebung ist ziemlich wirr ... schwer dir da zu helfen wenn du nicht klar sagen kannst was du willst ...


----------



## cmrudolph (10. Mai 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> entweder bekommst du 400er/500er codes oder der server ist intiligent genug und gibt mit 200 eine fehlerseite zurück ... kommt auf die config vom server an ...



Veto!
Wenn der Server einen 200er Code und eine Fehlerseite zurückgibt, dann liegt etwas im argen. Genau dann macht die darauf laufende Software nicht das, was sie soll. Die Fehlercodes stehen im http Header, was der Content ist, ist davon vollkommen unabhängig.
Richtig ist also, wenn der Server den passenden Fehlercode zurückgibt und eine anständig formatierte und ins Gesamtbild der Seite passende Fehlerseite zurückliefert.
Die Google Webmaster Tools machen einen im übrigen auch drauf aufmerksam, wenn man derartigen Murks macht und einen 200er Code zu einer Fehlerseite zurückgibt.

Schöne Quelle dazu: Falsche 404-Fehler - Webmaster-Tools-Hilfe


> Der Inhalt der Seite steht in keinem Zusammenhang mit dem vom Server gesendeten HTTP-Antwortcode. Nur weil auf einer Seite die Nachricht "404 Nicht gefunden" angezeigt wird, bedeutet das nicht, dass dies eine 404-Seite ist. Das kann man mit einer Giraffe vergleichen, die ein Namensschild mit "Hund" um den Hals trägt. Nur weil "Hund" drauf steht, ist noch lange keine Hund drin. Nur weil eine Seite einen 404-Fehler anzeigt, heißt das also nicht, dass sie einen 404-Fehler zurückgibt.



Dass das vom TS beschriebene Problem nichts mit pingen zu tun hat, ist glaube ich mittlerweile klar. Ich konnte diesen Unsinn hier nur nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.


----------



## cmrudolph (10. Mai 2012)

b1zarRe hat gesagt.:


> Der Hintergrund ist hierbei, dass ich einige Dateien zur Verfügung stellen möchte die ellenlange Verzeichnisse haben, aber auch so konfiguriert sind und es mich Wochen kosten würde alles umzubennen und umzukonfigurieren...



Die meiner Meinung nach "richtige" Lösung für dein Problem ist, die Dateien umzubenennen. Wir sind hier doch alle Programmierer, da sollte es doch ein leichtes sein, ein Programm zu schreiben, was dir genau eine bestimmte Abbildung von dem langen Namen auf einen kurzen bietet und die Dateien dann dementsprechend verschiebt.
Dafür ist meiner Meinung aber ein Java-Programm ein Overkill. Schneller ginge es wahrscheinlich mit einem kurzen Bash-Script.

So wie du es oben geschrieben hast, muss es auf jeden Fall eine derartige Abbildung geben - oder soll bei der Eingabe von "www.seite.de/einAndererText" eine zufällige Datei zurückgegeben werden?

Edit:


> gibt es da einen Weg per IP oÄ, sodass im Browseradressfeld zb. steht:
> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/irgendeinVerzeichnisAnspringenWobeiDieserStringHierBeliebigSeinKann



Wenn die Dateien so auf dem Server liegen, dann kann man an dem Namen nichts machen und muss ihn vollständig eingeben.
Überleg doch einmal: wenn man mit einer kürzeren Zeichenkette zu der gleichen Datei springen könnte, dann könnte man doch gar nicht mehr alle Dateien erreichen.
Angenommen du würdest jeweils nur noch einen Buchstaben angeben. Dann könntest du sagen wir mal 36 Dateien anspringen (Buchstaben und Zahlen). Bei einem langen Dateinamen hast du aber viel mehr Möglichkeiten, sodass es viel mehr Dateien geben kann.


----------



## irgendjemand (10. Mai 2012)

cmrudolph hat gesagt.:


> Veto!
> Wenn der Server einen 200er Code und eine Fehlerseite zurückgibt, dann liegt etwas im argen. Genau dann macht die darauf laufende Software nicht das, was sie soll. Die Fehlercodes stehen im http Header, was der Content ist, ist davon vollkommen unabhängig.
> Richtig ist also, wenn der Server den passenden Fehlercode zurückgibt und eine anständig formatierte und ins Gesamtbild der Seite passende Fehlerseite zurückliefert.
> Die Google Webmaster Tools machen einen im übrigen auch drauf aufmerksam, wenn man derartigen Murks macht und einen 200er Code zu einer Fehlerseite zurückgibt.
> ...



ist mir auch alles klar ... aber es gibt nun mal entsprechend FALSCH konfigurierte server die anstatt HTTP 404 halt mit HTTP 200 antworten und dann halt im body eine nur für menschen sinnvolle fehlerseite präsentieren ...

*warum allerdings NOT FOUND zu den 400er CLIENT ERROR gehört und nicht zum 500er SERVER ERROR ... hmm ... kann man sich drum streiten


----------



## cmrudolph (10. Mai 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> ist mir auch alles klar ...


Das hörte sich für mich gerade aber noch anders an...



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> *warum allerdings NOT FOUND zu den 400er CLIENT ERROR gehört und nicht zum 500er SERVER ERROR ... hmm ... kann man sich drum streiten



Weil es kein Serverfehler ist. Die Codes sind doch ganz klar klassifiziert. Der Server funktioniert doch einwandfrei, wenn er feststellt, dass es eine Datei nicht gibt. Das kann er bei seiner Antwort ganz regulär mitteilen. Es ist ein Clientfehler, weil er eine ungültige URL aufgerufen hat.

Wenn eine Anwendung, die eine Webseite generieren soll, einfach so unkontrolliert abstürzt oder es andere Serverprobleme gibt, dann kommt ein 500er Code zurück. Weil es ein interner Serverfehler ist.


----------



## irgendjemand (10. Mai 2012)

cmrudolph hat gesagt.:


> Das hörte sich für mich gerade aber noch anders an...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das mit "intiligent genug" war ironisch gemeint ... scheint aber nicht deine stärke zu sein dies zu erkennen ...
nur weil ich etwas nicht 100% so ausdrücke wie es in irgendeiner RFC steht heißt es nicht gleich das es komplett falsch wäre oder das ich kein wissen darüber hätte ...


----------



## cmrudolph (10. Mai 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> das mit "intiligent genug" war ironisch gemeint ... scheint aber nicht deine stärke zu sein dies zu erkennen ...



Du brauchst nicht gleich beleidigend zu werden... Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich nicht der einzige war, der dich da "missverstanden" hat. An dieser Stelle gab es überhaupt keinen Grund ironisch zu sein und vor allem war dies nicht sonderlich kenntlich gemacht.
Aber gut. Ich gebe jetzt mal meiner mangelnden Stärke Ironie zu erkennen die Schuld.

Statt über meine Stärken und Schwächen zu urteilen hättest du auch etwas zum Thema beitragen können. Ich habe dies zumindest versucht, wollte jedoch eine (meiner falschen Auffassung nach) falsche Aussage nicht unkommentiert im Raum stehen lassen. Zumal es sich dabei (siehe auch mein geposteter google Link) um einen häufig gemachten Fehler handelt.


----------



## irgendjemand (11. Mai 2012)

DU heulst doch hier rum von wegen i-was mit VETO und *IRONIE AN* initiligente server die statt HTTP 4xx ne HTTP 200 und ne fehlerseite retrunen *IRONIE AUS* und das du das nich raffst ...

sorry ... aber nur weil es eigentlich so sein sollte das der server HTTP 404 respondet gibt es trotzdem genug server die eben genau das nicht tun ... was ich irnoischer weise als "intiligent" betitelt habe ...

da ein solches verhalten des servers keines wegs intiligent ist sondern auf einen extremen config-fehler hindeutet hätte es eigentlich klar sein müssen das das ironisch gemeint war ... was du aber wie gesagt scheinbar nicht erkannt hast ...


----------



## cmrudolph (11. Mai 2012)

Ich heule nicht rum, sondern ich versuche auf einer sachlichen Basis zu diskutieren. Desweiteren versuche ich zu vermeiden, dass es zu Missverständnissen durch zweifelhaft formulierte Aussagen kommt.

Ich mache dir mal ein Beispiel, wie du es hättest formulieren können, sodass ich ggf. ein wenig Ironie in deine Aussage interpretiert hätte:
"oder der server ist [STRIKE]intiligent genug[/STRIKE] ach so "intelligent" und gibt mit 200 eine fehlerseite zurück"
Nichtsdestotrotz hat Ironie in einem Beitrag, der für jemanden der sich mit der Materie nicht auskennt hilfreich sein soll, nichts verloren, falls man diese nicht eindeutig so kennzeichnet.



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> sorry ... aber nur weil es eigentlich so sein sollte das der server HTTP 404 respondet gibt es trotzdem genug server die eben genau das nicht tun ... was ich irnoischer weise als "intiligent" betitelt habe ...
> 
> da ein solches verhalten des servers keines wegs intiligent ist sondern auf einen extremen config-fehler hindeutet hätte es eigentlich klar sein müssen das das ironisch gemeint war ...


Und diese Aussage deutet für mich auf einen "extremen Mangel an Kenntnissen" der Funktionsweise eines Webservers hin. Denn das ist kein Konfigurationsfehler, sondern ein *Programmier*fehler in der Anwendung, die die Seiten bereitstellt. Sicherlich gibt es Wege, wie man einen Apache dazu bewegen kann bei einer fehlenden Datei den falschen Fehlercode zurückzugeben - das passiert dann aber definitiv nicht aus Unwissenheit, sondern in voller Absicht.
Die häufigste Ursache dürfte sein, dass jemand mal eben schnell ein PHP Script geschrieben hat, dessen Fehlerbehandlung die Fehlercodes nicht korrekt setzt. (Im übrigen wird sogar korrekterweise ein 500er Fehler zurückgegeben, wenn das Script aus irgend einem Grunde abstürzt).


----------



## Gast2 (11. Mai 2012)

[OT]Gibt es keine Links wo man das Thema einfach mal so einem Moderator senden kann??[/OT]


----------



## tfa (11. Mai 2012)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> [OT]Gibt es keine Links wo man das Thema einfach mal so einem Moderator senden kann??[/OT]



Meinst du den "Beitrag melden"-Knopf unten links neben jedem Posting?


----------



## maki (11. Mai 2012)

*geschlossen*


----------



## maki (11. Mai 2012)

Auf Wunsch des TS wiedereröffnet, Themenfremde Diskussionen bitte woanders führen.

@TS


> Aktivität 2:
> 1. Browser öffnen
> 2. www.test123xyz.de/verzeichnis1/verzeichnis2/...
> gleichwertig zu...???
> ...


Könntest zB. HTMLUnit oder HttpClient verwenden um die URLs automatisiert prüfen zu lassen, die URLs selber wirst du aber noch irgendwo eintippen müssen (zB. in den Quellcode).


----------

